# Canon 5D Mark III Firmware 1.1.2 Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-2-released/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-2-released/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/04/canon-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-2-released/"></a></div>
Canon has released a firmware update for the EOS-5D Mark III.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Product

</strong>EOS 5D Mark III</p>
<p><strong>

Firmware</strong>

Firmware Version 1.1.2 incorporates the following improvements and fixes.</p>
<p>1. Supports a new accessory, GPS receiver GP-E2.

2. Fixes a phenomenon where a pink cast may develop over the image when the shutter is completely pressed with the camera’s power turned off (by the auto power off setting).

3. Fixes a phenomenon where the camera operation stops after one shot when shooting in High Dynamic Range (HDR) mode.

4. Fixes a phenomenon where the Shooting Date/Time in the EXIF data of the image shows a later time than the actual shooting time.

5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands.

6. Corrects errors in the Finnish menu screen.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.2 is for cameras with firmware up to version 1.0.7. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.1.2, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

The new Firmware Version 1.1.2 can be downloaded by <strong><a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware">clicking here</a></strong>.</p>
<p>NOTE: Once on the “Drivers & Software” tab please choose operating system and version. Then expand the Firmware section and click on the firmware file name to access the details page.  Choose “I Agree – Begin Download” button to start the download.</p>
<div><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></div>
```


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 24, 2012)

What a crappy update, I thought it would have added the missing 14 megapixels. I'm going to wait for the mk 4.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 24, 2012)

You can update you Mac, by buying a pc.


----------



## kiniro (Apr 24, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> it doesnt have a MAC LION version?????


There's a Snow Leopard version but no Lion. What gives?


----------



## jlev23 (Apr 24, 2012)

kiniro said:


> jlev23 said:
> 
> 
> > it doesnt have a MAC LION version?????
> ...


go to snow leopard and its says "mac x", i need to know how to install it though.


----------



## kiniro (Apr 24, 2012)

Instructions are in the .dmg file after you decompress it. It's a pdf.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris Geiger said:


> You can update you Mac, by buying a pc.



How will buying s Piece of Crap update my Mac?


----------



## unkbob (Apr 24, 2012)

"5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands. "

FINALLY!!!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Apr 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> "5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands. "
> 
> FINALLY!!!



Yeah, I think that will definitely convert some Nikonians.


----------



## mpistonephoto (Apr 24, 2012)

Firmware instructions have a missing step, or this allergy medicine has effected my reading ability.

Either way, details and fix in separate post: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5976.0


----------



## sach100 (Apr 24, 2012)

Just the kind of update we were waiting for. 




unkbob said:


> "5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands. "
> 
> FINALLY!!!



Out of curiosity i was browsing online pictures of Somoa Islands - A beautiful place though


----------



## unkbob (Apr 24, 2012)

sach100 said:


> Just the kind of update we were waiting for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah and that one dude who lives there and owns a 5D3 is happy as a pig in s**t right now


----------



## sach100 (Apr 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> sach100 said:
> 
> 
> > Just the kind of update we were waiting for.
> ...



and his 5d3 is customized with a DR of 14.3 and can AF at f18 wow!


----------



## wildcart (Apr 24, 2012)

WTF no fix for the 200mm f2 IS?!?!?!


----------



## nikkito (Apr 24, 2012)

unkbob said:


> "5. Fixes the time zone for the Samoa Islands. "
> 
> FINALLY!!!



Hahaha I was going to write the same ;D


----------



## altenae (Apr 24, 2012)

wildcart said:


> WTF no fix for the 200mm f2 IS?!?!?!



+ 1

Why no fix for the 200 F2 IS and 800 5.6 IS ??


----------



## Viggo (Apr 24, 2012)

I think this firmware was just a minor bug fix, and it will 100% certain not be the last firmware. Some things take time to figure out, and minor issues will be corrected first.


----------



## roumin (Apr 24, 2012)

I am surprised how fast this firmware update came from time the camera was released. Typically, they wait a little longer untill more serious issues are uncovered/addressed and to give their firmware release QC dept more testing time. The Soma Island guy must have been very convincing ;D


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 24, 2012)

The issues may have been identified pre March 22nd (launch day). Who knows how long their development cycle is for firmware updates.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 25, 2012)

Even though i have Lion OS i am going to download the snow leopard firmware and see if it takes. I would guess it does...I wanted to find this link back to report my findings later as i am not home with my 5dm3 right now. I did download it with no problems and it comes with PDF's in diff languages as well as the Firmware file for the camera.


----------



## Enthusiast (Apr 26, 2012)

I installed the new firmware and it also fixed that Yongnuo Radio poppers were not able to synchronize a flash before.


----------



## carboon (Apr 26, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Even though i have Lion OS i am going to download the snow leopard firmware and see if it takes. I would guess it does...I wanted to find this link back to report my findings later as i am not home with my 5dm3 right now. I did download it with no problems and it comes with PDF's in diff languages as well as the Firmware file for the camera.


The firmware is independent of OS. Only it is zipped for PC and "dmged" for Mac. So you can use the SL one, or the Windows one as well.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 26, 2012)

Enthusiast said:


> I installed the new firmware and it also fixed that Yongnuo Radio poppers were not able to synchronize a flash before.


I have successfully used Yongnuo RF-602's with my %d3 running firmware 1.0.7. What issues were you having and what model of triggers were you using?


----------



## Mcarlsen (Apr 28, 2012)

So Canon is now officially changing the word BUG for Phenomenon...

Look at all their latest press releases... Phenomenon ALL over the place...

So to follow suit, I would call ALL Canons Camera releases since Nov. 3. 2011 Phenomena


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 28, 2012)

Mcarlsen said:


> So Canon is now officially changing the word BUG for Phenomenon...
> 
> Look at all their latest press releases... Phenomenon ALL over the place...
> 
> So to follow suit, I would call ALL Canons Camera releases since Nov. 3. 2011 Phenomena


Anomalies, Un-documented 'features' - take your pick ;D


----------



## gabriele (Apr 28, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> Chris Geiger said:
> 
> 
> > You can update you Mac, by buying a pc.
> ...



Are you conscious of the inner components of your Apple branded computer? (yes it's a computer just like the others, no need to feel special about it).


----------

